# Chemical Guys Blacklight



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

I've heard a lot of good things about this relatively new product.. And am considering picking up a bottle to try on my Sapphire Black E46 325.. but I'm not 100% of the purpose of it.

I normally use black hole after polishing then use Collinite 476 as protection which I've been very happy with..

Now is Blacklight in replacement for wax as I believe it's official title is a sealant..?

However I also see it has fillers etc in so could it be used straight after washing/claying/polishing and ditch black hole as well?

Do I glaze then use it??

Just want to clear this up and get some personal experience of the product from the experts?


----------



## gkerr4 (Oct 27, 2005)

i have a sapphire black E91 - blackight looks great on it and after polishing makes a great LSP - i actually find that Blackhole mutes the flake in the sapphire black quite a lot - the blacklight doesn't!

you'll also like CG V7 hybrid spray which looks great on our paint!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

^^^ what he said ^^^

you can also wax over the top if your as OTT as me... my normal routine/process is now

a layer of EZ Creme Glaze,
2 layers of Blacklight
a coat of V7 Hybrid
a coat of CG 50/50 wax
3 coats of V7 hybrid
(this is normally done over 2-3 days to allow curing times ect.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Bloody Nora Craig, you've got more CG stuff on your bodywork than you do paint! :doublesho


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I personally think the v7 is wasted until the next wash. there's also no point IMO

Blacklight sheets reasonably well, doesn't bead all that great. What it does do is leave an incredibly slick, smooth finish and a shine that most products can't compete with. I personally top it with a wax after the next wash usually. Then v7 as maintenance after that


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 2 layers of blacklight, topped with V7 on the Jeep...

Put on few weeks ago after the group buy, all used by hand, and still lokks really good...haven't washed the beast since either! :lol:

:lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> Bloody Nora Craig, you've got more CG stuff on your bodywork than you do paint! :doublesho


damn right WGM :lol:

also use maxi suds II to wash it, CG 3pk poly clay and CG Luber to clay it :lol:
a mixture of BH autowash, CG maxi suds & Glossworkz is my wheel cleaner. :lol:
CG degreaser for the horrible jobs :lol:

i think i have a problem!!

bank manager must think ive got shares in CG these days!!

(oh and when it comes time to change snow foam, ill buy no touch lol. for now ive got plenty of magifoam left)


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

David must be so pleased to see you every time your car pulls up at CG HQ, or you go on the website!

Pleased to see you in a financial sense, not underpants style, just to clear that up before someone gives me a fnnarr fnnarr ooer missus


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

wee_green_mini said:


> David must be so pleased to see you every time your car pulls up at CG HQ, or you go on the website!
> 
> Pleased to see you in a financial sense, not underpants style, just to clear that up before someone gives me a fnnarr fnnarr ooer missus


:lol: :lol: "underpants style" :lol: :lol: 
don't think i quite spend enough for that style :lol:

he knows everytime he posts a new product hes got one sale here usually :lol:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Ive just done my car with Blacklight & V7.

Used Vertua Bond first,
Blacklight x 2
V7 x2

Pictures off mobile.










The white marks on the bonnet are stone chips









The car looks better in the metal than the pictures.
I left a few days before adding the second coat of V7, I'm really pleased with the results. I think this will be my go to combination now, but I've other options to try. I may get round to going over the car with a finishing polish in the summer then I have the choice of using Wet Mirror Finish or Ez creme underneath.

I don't now whether to try some Petes 53 after my next wash and see how this sits on the car. I know if I use a Carnuba based wax my car shows a lot of water spots after it rains. I'm hoping if I top this with V7 it will cure the problem.


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Pete's 53 is a very good and well worth a try!


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Pete's 53 is a very good and well worth a try!


Yeah I've used it before on my car but just not with Blacklight & V7. With my car been black and the amount of rain we have in Cumbria it is a pain to keep clean.

The rain water left over the V7 doesn't look too bad, but it's early days for me with my new products (BL & V7). I'll know more once it rains again which is looking like Sunday.

I can always try Pete's 53 over the top of V7 see what it looks like before and after the rain. Then I'll try a coat of V7 over that and see what the water spotting is like.

I polished my car 2 years ago with my Das6. I'm hoping to go over it again this summer with a finishing polish as the paintwork isn't to bad.

Far too many Chemical Guys products to try :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Ooof, you can say that again! NEVER visit the shop, unless you want to be poor within 5 minutes and also end up walking around doing a Blunkett at all the cool stuff surrounding you. Or you could just be nice to yourself and go.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I tried EZ Creme + Blacklight x2 on pearlescent white :thumb: Blacklight adds very wet-look , dynamic shine , it's not glassy/silvery as p21s or 476s .


----------



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies gents.. helpful as always..

V7 is another product I've heard good things about.. going to be stocking up on my detailing supplies soon so will have blacklight and v7 on that list.

I've been using the CG synthetic QD which is decent stuff..

So to summarise.. use CG BL after polishing, can wax on top for extra protection and no need for black hole if using blacklight?

Would using a hard wax like collinite 476 on top not detract from some of the qualities of blacklight finish though??


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

baderlfc said:


> Would using a hard wax like collinite 476 on top not detract from some of the qualities of blacklight finish though??


if blacklight gives such a nice finish, why mask it with any other product?

colli waxes dont add to a finish, if anything they dull it down...


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

wee_green_mini said:


> Ooof, you can say that again! NEVER visit the shop, unless you want to be poor within 5 minutes and also end up walking around doing a Blunkett at all the cool stuff surrounding you. Or you could just be nice to yourself and go.


Been there done that. Attended Dave KG & Caledonia training day which was in the same unit. Came home with some CG products & an empty wallet.

I managed to hold off buying the Radiant Finish kit for 2 months before I gave in. I've nearly a full bottle of Jetseal and a full tub of Petes 53, plus of CG products.

I'm sure Dave g is related to the child catcher in Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, he gets us all in the end.


----------



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

big ben said:


> if blacklight gives such a nice finish, why mask it with any other product?
> 
> colli waxes dont add to a finish, if anything they dull it down...


That's what I'm saying.. Does blacklight give good enough protection to mean there's no need for a wax hardcoat?


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

i think it gives a good protection but it isn't very durable. if you were just going to apply 2 layers of blacklight i would recommend something else over the top to add a bit more durability. maybe's some v7 or a good wax


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I wonder how blacklight would go with my growing interest of Rubbish Boys Original Edition on top :car:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ive used blacklight and v7 under both chem guys 50/50 and supernatural. both with excellent results.

supernatural and 50/50 do not dull the finish.. or add to it to be honest. just protect it a bit more.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats interesting. I was wondering if the carnuaba of the wax would add a slight more warmth to the finish.

Durability is never a thing for me as im always re-waxing/trying new stuff. This makes this months purchase more difficult.


----------



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

Hmmmm so I need to try and find a wax that won't take away from the blacklight finish now..

May go for some Pete's 53? or CG 50/50 as suggested by someone?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

baderlfc said:


> Hmmmm so I need to try and find a wax that won't take away from the blacklight finish now..
> 
> May go for some Pete's 53? or CG 50/50 as suggested by someone?


it is nice to keep with the same manufacturer i think


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Agreed Big Ben, I try to do that too and only stray when I'm sure of results or have no choice.


----------



## baderlfc (Apr 6, 2010)

Another alternative is this.. http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wax/victoria-wax/victoria-wax-3oz-concours-wax/prod_312.html

I've heard very good things about this but not relating to use as LSP over something like CG BL..

Going slightly off topic now but don't want to start ANOTHER "which wax" thread and clog up the forum!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Spuj said:


> Thats interesting. I was wondering if the carnuaba of the wax would add a slight more warmth to the finish.
> 
> Durability is never a thing for me as im always re-waxing/trying new stuff. This makes this months purchase more difficult.


im gonna apply black light and the lot tommorow, i will do a 50/50 on my bonnet with the blacklight on its on and CG50/50 on the other side if you want mate.

then you can see if it adds anything to the finish.

personally i cant see a difference..
or i can do a 33:33:33 split, 
blacklight on its own : blacklight with 50/50 : blacklight with supernatural.


----------



## bobssignum (Apr 12, 2008)

Just did a mate car yesterday . the full wash dry cleaner polish /swirl remover sealent and wax. I am not one for brand loyalty the cabinet in the spare room will testify to that so yesterdays choice was : dodo btbm for the wash , Zaino fusion and pinnacle xmt for the paint cleaner swirl removal stage , blacklight for sealant , topped off with dodo skull candy .This is the second time that i have used the blacklight /skull candy option and quite honestly i think this the way it will stay for a while . Need less to say the mate was over the moon with the result .
pics enclosed of the finished article


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just added some more pictures of the car trying to show the flake in the paint.

The car was soaking wet during the night and has dried in the sun, it's also got 2 days of dust sitting on it.

Here is the flake (Ford Panther Black Pearlescent Paint)

Rear quarter:









On the hatch and the rear screen there are a few water marks:









The bonnet showing the flake and the dust, but no water marks:









I'm pleased with the look of Blacklight & V7:thumb:


----------



## uzj100 (Jun 22, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I tried EZ Creme + Blacklight x2 on pearlescent white :thumb: Blacklight adds very wet-look , dynamic shine , it's not glassy/silvery as p21s or 476s .


After polishing my Land Cruiser with Menzerna Power Gloss, then 106FA, via Flex 14-2-150 rotary, I applied:

EZ Creme Glaze via PC and black LC pad, then 2 coats of BL by PC and a red pad, then 2 coats of V7

I am fast becoming a complete CG addict and this seems like the forum to feed my addiction :buffer:

Before










After










(Taken with Nikon D3s and 17-35mm f 2.8 lens)


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Some Pictures after Swissvax BoS today .

EZ Creme + BlackLight x2 + Swissvax BoS
































































Sorry about the quality of pictures , taken by iphone4 .


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

maxi you big show off :lol: 

nice work :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

nice work :thumb:


----------

